# piraya and brandtii



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i think i might try this....i'm gonna do some research on how planted or how the river is....so i can try to duplicate their surroundings...well i gotte think hard on this cause.....you got s fin nipper and a fish eater.....so i gotta think hard..







i think it's a 30% chance of it might work....but who knows it might work


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

only advise i can give u is to get them in their juvenile stages, plus, get a nice size tank (at least 100+) but there is still no gaurenttees. ive got 9 rbp's with my brand and my brandtii is alot faster and more aggressive than my pygos, my brandtii controls about 33% of my tank with no questions asked. he fears nothing. give it a shot if u really have ur heart set on this but make sure u have a divider just in case.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My only advice is think HARDER.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow!!! I was asked to try that type of project. After careful thinking, the idea was abandoned. I don't really know your experience with serras together, and serras with pygos is much more complex. Perhaps Reds, and Macs, or Reds and S.Sanchezi would be a good thing to explore. There are many hobbyists who have had luck with both groups and they have lasted over 2 years. If you aren't looking for breeding or producing some factual hobbyist information about the activity of the fish; look deeply into the reason why you want to create such a group. I have groups of both piraya, and S.Brandtii. They are entirely different acting fish. Before any group of mixed piranhas should be considered I would research if the fish is nocturnal, or diurnal. Creating a colony of fish that are active at different times will increase the odds of a fatality. There is a lot more to consider than the native biotope, and vegetation. Research both species as best you can and get involved in discussions about the individual species. Get a good understanding of how they eat, and interact with each other in the wild. Also get a good understanding of what hobbyist have experienced with the independent species.

You have to be up on your meds, and understand the difference between bacteria and fungus infections. I have worked with another hobbyist housing serras together. He lost many to infections. Knowing when to separate, and when not to comes with hands on experience. The fish you are considering are considered expensive to me.

P.Piraya can get extremely large. Please take into consideration the size both species will be in 3 years.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

He doesn't have to worry about piranhas being nocturnal or doing a search for that fact. They are all day time dwellers (diurnal). Of course in an aquarium with any outside light, they might not see it that way........no pun intended.









As we both stated. You really need to think this over carefully and why you are doing it. Wrong reasons can lead to dead or mutiliated fish.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

pirayaboy said:


> i think i might try this....i'm gonna do some research on how planted or how the river is....so i can try to duplicate their surroundings...well i gotte think hard on this cause.....you got s fin nipper and a fish eater.....so i gotta think hard..:nod: i think it's a 30% chance of it might work....but who knows it might work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't follow through on this plan, I implore you!!!!


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

good luck


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Gigante Pirana Posted Today, 06:17 AM
> QUOTE(pirayaboy @ Apr 29 2005, 02:43 AM)
> i think i might try this....i'm gonna do some research on how planted or how the river is....so i can try to duplicate their surroundings...well i gotte think hard on this cause.....you got s fin nipper and a fish eater.....so i gotta think hard.. i think it's a 30% chance of it might work....but who knows it might work
> 
> Please don't follow through on this plan, I implore you!!!!


You might not know this fellow pirayaboy. But his work in this matter is quite legendary. I would pay heed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> pirayaboy said:
> 
> 
> > i think i might try this....i'm gonna do some research on how planted or how the river is....so i can try to duplicate their surroundings...well i gotte think hard on this cause.....you got s fin nipper and a fish eater.....so i gotta think hard..:nod: i think it's a 30% chance of it might work....but who knows it might work
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Gigante Pirana Posted Today, 06:17 AM
> > QUOTE(pirayaboy @ Apr 29 2005, 02:43 AM)
> > i think i might try this....i'm gonna do some research on how planted or how the river is....so i can try to duplicate their surroundings...well i gotte think hard on this cause.....you got s fin nipper and a fish eater.....so i gotta think hard.. i think it's a 30% chance of it might work....but who knows it might work
> >
> ...


Yup Wayne is the Man


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

hastatus said:


> He doesn't have to worry about piranhas being nocturnal or doing a search for that fact. They are all day time dwellers (diurnal). Of course in an aquarium with any outside light, they might not see it that way........no pun intended.


No pun taken. It would have been discovered through research. Please don't take me wrong on this, but people who persue this should put ample research into the species attempting.

I have seen alot of different piranhas together. But Rhoms, elong, and piraya with serra; are some of the ones, I will personally avoid. Maybe 5 years from now, but not now.

This type of work envoles a tremendous amount of watching, and possibly a huge tank. I will tell you from my personal experiences. I can not take a vacation. If I ignore any of my colonies for 48 hours, it could very well lead to a death. Longterm goals with an objective are a very good reason to explore the grouping of species. This will push you to tremendous dedication to the fish, and there is still no garantee of lasting success.

There are some serras that eat parasites on pygos. Frank is exploring this type of thing. Spend some serious time researching the fish. Share your findings, and have some discussions with other hobbyist. There may be no natural harmony that exists between piraya and brandtii. I can not tell you there is or isn't a harmony, but research may.

Hopefully you will make the correct decisions to give you an enjoyable experience in the piranha hobby.

Good luck in all that you do my friend. You have presented a truly remakable thread. The concept on placing piranhas together that share the same water is always a good discussion.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks guys....i wil do more research and i will think hard on this....and i would like to thank everyone for the addvice.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

When Wayne speaks, we all listen (or should listen) since he has more experience with the aquariology of piranhas than most advanced members combined.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted Today, 09:01 AM
> When Wayne speaks, we all listen (or should listen) since he has more experience with the *aquariology of piranhas* than most advanced members combined


Quit messin' with my term. People will figure out where it came from.


----------

